# Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen



## Vitz (14. Dezember 2010)

*Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Moin,

wie der Titel sagt hab die den Samsung BX 2450 Monitor.

Ich habe öfters gelesen das man was an den Einstellungen ändern soll um ein gutes Bild zu bekommen, habt ihr da paar Tipps?

Bei mir ist das Menü z.Z. auf russisch, wie stell ich das um? 

Die Touchtasten sind ja auch teils etwas fummelig, muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Als da du die menüs ja nicht lesen kannst müssen wir sie abzählen. Also du gehst ins Hauptmanü indem du einfach links die erste Taste drückst, dann den zweiten Punkt von unten anwählst, dann den zweiten Punkt von oben. jetzt bis du im Menü Sprachen und nimmst du die zweite Sprache von oben, das ist deutsch. Schau mal ob du es jetzt hin bekommst.


----------



## Vitz (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Super, endlich deutsch.


----------



## Vitz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Der Monitor gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, nur ein Problem hab ich noch und zwar schaltet der sich 1-2 mal Abends mitten beim zocken einfach ab. Als würde ich ihn manuell selbst aus machen.

An den Energieoptionen kannst eigentlich nicht liegen, zumindest in Win 7 hab ich die aus gestellt und im Monitor Menü werde ich auch nicht findig.

Hat das noch jemand oder vll ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Unter dem Menü Setup & Reset gibts ein Punkt der nennt sich Autoabschaltung, schau mal ob diese Funktion auf aus steht.


----------



## knzink (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Hallo.
Ich habe zunächst mal das gleiche Problem: ich sehe alles in spanisch.
Wenn ich aber die Sprache im Menü ändern will, geht das nicht. Oben im Rand des Fensters steht sinngemäß "gesperrt" und ein Schoß daneben. Wie kann ich die Sperre aufheben und die Menüsprache Deutsch einstellen?
Danke für die Tipps im voraus.
Knut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Versuche es mal wen du im Bios bist, da sind dann keine Treiber aktive die hin und wider Einstellungen blockieren. Sonst kann ich mir das Gesperrt nicht erklären. Allerdings nur wenn es um den BX2450 bei anderen Monitoren sieht es da anders aus.


----------



## knzink (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus: ich soll also beim booten irgendwann die Stopp-Taste drücken und dann das Menü des Monitors aufrufen, oder?
Bis dann.
KNZ


----------



## Ozo80 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Dein OSD ist gesperrt. 
Du musst nur 5 Sekunden die Menü-Taste gedrückt halten und schon ist es wieder entsperrt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Man sollte doch hin und wieder die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen das hilft manchmal ungemein. Hab ich auch nicht gewusst das man das Menü überhaupt sperren kann aber stimmt 5 Sekunden und du sperrst oder entsperrst das Menü!


----------



## knzink (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*

Mensch - SUPER! Man glaubt es ja nicht, was man alles verstellen kann und daß man das auch wieder vergißt.
Jetzt sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus - in deutsch!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Bis dahin.
KNZ


----------



## Ozo80 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 - Sprache ändern - Einstellungen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man sollte doch hin und wieder die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen das hilft manchmal ungemein. Hab ich auch nicht gewusst das man das Menü überhaupt sperren kann aber stimmt 5 Sekunden und du sperrst oder entsperrst das Menü!



Da hast du recht und normalerweise mach ich ich das auch immer, da aber keine gedruckte Version dabei war hab ichs einfach vergessen.
Muss also zugeben dass ich auch erst als ich in nem anderen Forum vom sperren des Menüs gelesen hab die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen hab.


----------

